# Worst job you ever had?



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

The worst I had was during my electronics apprenticeship. I had to make up wiring boards which meant cutting different lengths of different gauge wires and plonking them in the right hole on the board. A board could have anything from 30 - 50 holes and each may require between 10 and 20 wires so that each board could make 10 to 20 missile launchers or whatever. Two weeks of that and I was on the verge of slipping into a coma. [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

My better half is a psychiatric nurse and currently works with "EMI clients", i.e. old nutters. I could never do that job, needless to say a lot of it revolves around excrement


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

As a student, I worked in an egg processing factory where old eggs were separated into yolks and whites for future food manufacturing. Vile and smelly. [smiley=toilet.gif]
Another student job was on the dustin round, this was great, a physical job with an early finish again a bit smelly.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

18 months as a Local Authority internal auditor. Â Put me off the public sector for good. Jobsworth bureaucrats wasting public money. 

It became so frenetic and exciting that I left to work at sea for a rest.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

At 19 I was promoted to a job to manage the import of mahaogany from Brazil for a double glazing company. Part of the job was to do regular stocktakes at the timber yard. I had no idea that you have to climb up the timber mountains to accurately count it and I'm terrified of heights. Â  Â

Horrible job, lucky I didn't last long and was eventually demoted to IT Â ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Used to be a Gigolo about 10 years ago!

I really hated to have to shag old fat wealthy bitches!! It was really disgusting! But I was putting a brave face and earning lots at the time!


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Used to be a Gigolo about 10 years ago!
> 
> I really hated to have to shag old fat wealthy bitches!! It was really disgusting! But I was putting a brave face and earning lots at the time!


And then you woke up from your dream


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Washing hair in a Barbers shop on Saturdays. It was in Longbridge Birmingham and most if the men came straight from "The Austin". When the shift changed in the afternoon loads of dirty men came in read the "mags" and then eagerly wait for a hair wash by the 15 year girl . Vile. I had to use a front wash basin and the men would rest their hands on the arms of the chair so they were near where I had to stand . <Shudder>.
Also it was right next door to an Indian Restaurant and at 5.00pm the kitchen staff came in and I had to wash the grease and curry smells out of their hair. The water would run orange and I could never get a good lather up because it was so dirty. It took ages. Â And the smell made me want to heave.

The whole experience was disguting ,I lasted 6 Saturdays. Â


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

printed the numbers on the volume control on hearing aids. Sat in front of a pneumatic machine. Hearing aid shells to my right. Empty trays to my left. Pick up the two halves of hearing aid shell. Stick them together. Place in jig. Watch pneumatic machine stamp on to the hearing aid. Place hearing aid in tray on left. Pick up next hearing aid. All day long. The printing machine was going at its own pace so you had to work to its rythm - which was bloody fast.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Was a roofer for 1 day. I fell off the roof within 30 minutes of starting & that pretty much put an end to that little career move  ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Was a roofer for 1 day. I fell off the roof within 30 minutes of starting & that pretty much put an end to that little career move  ;D


And you didn't break anything important then? Can you still get sufficient blood in ALL parts of your body? ;D ;D


----------



## Richard (Apr 25, 2003)

> 18 months as a Local Authority Â internal auditor. Â Put me off the public sector for good. Â Jobsworth bureaucrats wasting public money. Â
> 
> It became so frenetic and exciting that I left to work at sea for a rest.


Same here (except for the sea bit).


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

weeeknds at the local Co-op on the fish counter.

You try to pull a girl while your reeking of fish on a Saturday night!! 

;D


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

At least I got to wear a smart uniform in my first job, but saying 'do you want fries with that Big Mac?' really got on my tits after a while.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I worked at my local Co-op for five years and worked on the deli counter. Loved it, chatting with people all day long and doing a good, honest day's work.

Though, again, going out straight from work on a saturday night smelling of meat wasn't the most attractive thing. I almost didn't go on to college and stayed at the co-op as a trainee manager. In fact, I probably would have, if my then girlfriend hadn't been such a cow. In retrospect, I have a lot to thank her for.

(Shall I get off the couch now or tell you about my mother??)

For me, the worst job was in Camden Market. I got a job as a 'shouter' when at college. Basically it involved standing outside a shop and shouting that we had Levis jeans downstairs. I did one day and couldn't speak for about three.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Working in the shoe department for a busy department store. Pandering to old dears who had nothing better to do with their time and wanted to share all their ills and woes with you.

On the plus side, I got promoted after six months because I was very quick on the tills. They put me on the till in the busiest part of the store...ladieswear. :

Highly amusing selling underwear to school mates... ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> And you didn't break anything important then? Can you still get sufficient blood in ALL parts of your body? Â ;D ;D


Nothing broken (was fcuking sore for a few days though) & all major body parts were/are functioning 100% ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

OK, this is true.

My ex-colleague (got made redundant ) and current neighbour had a job on his year out of college working in Texas on a greyhound stud farm.

His role? Offering 'manual assistance' to the studswhen needed - which was quite often as they were mainly into insemination.   

Whilst discussing this in the pub, he merely shrugged in resignation when asked what he would do with a dog that could only come if you stuck a finger up it's arese : :-[

Brings a whole new meaning to Vlastan's beloved 'dogging' pastime.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Since he left this job...did he develop any weird new habits...chasing animals across the fields...? ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Since he left this job...did he develop any weird new habits...chasing animals across the fields...? ;D


No but he always eats twiglets with his left hand


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> My ex-colleague (got made redundant )


I take it you mean he did, rather than you?? :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I take it you mean he did, rather than you?? Â :-/


Well...the man writes in English not Scottish!!

Don't you speak any foreign languages up there?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I promised to help out a friend who had a PR company so I ended up running around Leeds in a skimpy top and shorts giving out leaflets for something or other....and now I seem to have come full circle and I'm going to have to do that for my own company! :-/

Where did I go wrong? :

_just in case you're wondering, this is pj not Mart! I know he has some funny habits but not that funny! LOL_


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I promised to help out a friend who had a PR company so I ended up running around Leeds in a skimpy top and shorts giving out leaflets for something or other....and now I seem to have come full circle and I'm going to have to do that for my own company! :-/
> 
> Where did I go wrong? :
> 
> _just in case you're wondering, this is pj not Mart! I know he has some funny habits but not that funny! LOL_


You will give even more leaflets if you go topless! ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I take it you mean he did, rather than you?? Â :-/


Yes I'm OK so far (but not complacent) - but 200 heads to go in UK , mainly from EGS, and more pro-rata if overall exit nos aren't on or very near 100%. :-/

Time to keep all toys in pram. 8)


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

This thread makes me feel so much better about my job. I don't always enjoy it (who does?) but it could never be as boring as some described here.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

a mate of my art director had to do a similar job in artificial insemination, but with turkeys.

It involved a pipe with a small resevoir and lots of suction power. Not too much though or you'd get a mouthful of something very unpleasant.


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

brings a whole new meaning to a "turkey Sandwich"

gobble gobble..... :


----------

